# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Οικονομικοί

## elpida

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ(ΤΙ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ?)  ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ?ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΥΜΕΝΕΤΕ Ο ΜΙΣΘΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ

----------


## Michael

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚ.Ν
ΤΜΗΜΑ: Δ΄
ΤΗΛΕΦ.ΝΟ: 210-4521032, 210-4521082, 210-4191439,210-4191435
E -mail : dekn-d@yen.gr
ΘΕΜΑ: ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΑΞΙ.ΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ
ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
*• Να είναι απογεγραμμένος ναυτικός.
• Να έχει συμπληρώσει το 20 έτος της ηλικίας του και να μην υπερβαίνει το εξηκοστό
πέμπτο (65) έτος.
• Να είναι στρατολογικά εντάξει.
• Να μην τελεί υπό στέρηση των πολιτικών του δικαιωμάτων.
• Να μην έχει καταδικαστεί για κακούργημα ή φυλάκιση ανωτέρω του εξαμήνου καθ΄
υποτροπήν ή μείζονα του εξαμήνου επί λαθρεμπορία ναρκωτικών ή επί παραβάσει
του νόμου περί προστασίας του Εθνικού νομίσματος ή αδικήματος αναφερομένων εις
την επί του πλοίου υπηρεσία και να μην έχει στερηθεί οριστικά του δικαιώματος της
ασκήσεως ναυτικού επαγγέλματος.
• Να είναι σωματικά και πνευματικά υγιής.
• Να έχει Απολυτήριο ή Αποδεικτικό εξαταξίου Γυμνασίου ή Λυκείου.
• Να έχει αναγνωρισμένο πτυχίο Αγγλικής γλώσσας FIRST CERTIFICATE ή
Γαλλικής γλώσσας CERTIFICAT.
• Να έχει επιτυχή Δοκιμασία στις εξετάσεις που γίνονται το μήνα Δεκέμβριο κάθε
έτους.
*ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ:
*• Αίτηση *(δίνεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο για συμπλήρωση από την Υπηρεσία μας).**
*• Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ (εντός της τελευταίας τετραετίας τουλάχιστον 8μηνη
θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ).
Κατατίθενται φωτοτυπίες (επικυρωμένες). (Σελίδα με τα στοιχεία – επανυπογραφή αν
υπάρχει – τελευταίες ναυτολογήσεις δύο ετών)
• (*) Πιστοποιητικό στρατολογικής κατάστασης Τύπου Α΄(Από αρμόδιο στρατολογικό
γραφείο). *Εφ’ όσον ο ενδιαφερόμενος επιθυμεί την αυτεπάγγελτη αναζήτησή του,**
θα πρέπει να το δηλώνει εγγράφως με σχετική εξουσιοδότηση επί του εντύπου
της αίτησης.
*• (*) Αντίγραφο Ποινικού Μητρώου γενικής χρήσης.
• Ακτινογραφία θώρακος με φωτογραφία και Ιατρική γνωμάτευση από Δημόσιο
Νοσοκομείο (διάρκειας ισχύος, ένα μήνα από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης της).
• Τέσσερις (4) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες (όχι από αυτόματο μηχάνημα).
• Κατεχόμενο δίπλωμα (πρωτότυπο) ή τίτλος σπουδών από αναγνωρισμένη σχολή.
• Πιστοποιητικό Σωστικών Πυροσβεστικών Μέσων (Σ.Π.Μ.).
*ΣΗΜΕΙ.ΣΗ:
*• Υποψήφιοι ναυτικοί που λαμβάνουν μέρος στις εξετάσεις δι΄ απόκτηση
αποδεικτικών ναυτικής ικανότητας και αποτυγχάνουν σε γραπτή εξέταση έχουν το
δικαίωμα ενστάσεως κατά των αποτελεσμάτων, εντός τριών ημερών από της
ανακοινώσεως των.
• Εφόσον η Υγειονομική Επιτροπή κρίνει τον ενδιαφερόμενο ακατάλληλο έχει το
δικαίωμα ενστάσεως στην Ανωτάτη Υγειονομική Επιτροπή.
*ΔΑΠΑΝΕΣ:
*• Αξία διατιμημένου εντύπου 55 ΕΥΡ..
• Απόδειξη καταβολής παραβόλου χαρτοσήμου 15 ΕΥΡ..
*ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ Η΄ΔΙΕΚΠΕΡΑΙ.ΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ*Δέκα ημέρες.
*ΥΠΟΣΗΜΕΙ.ΣΗ:
*• *Τα έχοντα αστερίσκο δικαιολογητικά αναζητούνται υπηρεσιακά.**
*

----------


## elpida

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!αν και τα ξερω αυτα πανω κατω οταν πηρα τηλ στην δεκν το μονο που μου ειπανε ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζετε να εχεισ τελειωσει καμια σχολη και οτι περνουνε καθε 2 χρονια!!!μηπωσ μου ειπε βλακειεσ επειδη ακουσε οτι ειμαι κοπελα?

----------


## Michael

> αν και τα ξερω αυτα πανω κατω οταν πηρα τηλ στην δεκν το μονο που μου ειπανε ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζετε να εχεισ τελειωσει καμια σχολη και οτι περνουνε καθε 2 χρονια!!!μηπωσ μου ειπε βλακειεσ επειδη ακουσε οτι ειμαι κοπελα?


Όχι, δεν νομίζω να έπαιξε κανένα ρόλο το ότι είσαι κοπέλα. Απλά, εξ όσων γνωρίζω, όταν έχεις δίπλωμα από ΑΣΟΕΕ ή άλλη οικονομική σχολή χρειάζονται λιγότερα χρόνια θαλάσσια υπηρεσία για να αναιβείς τους βαθμούς. Πάντως αν θες να είσαι 100% σίγουρη, πέρνα μια επίσκεψη απο το υπουργείο και ζήτα να σου δώσουν γραπτά αυτά που σου λεν από το τηλέφωνο (αυτό βασικά ισχύει σε όλες τις συναλλάγες με το δημόσιο...  :Wink:  )

----------


## elpida

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!εμενα βασικα μου ειπανε οτι δεν χρειαζετε να εχεισ τελειωσει καν σχολη.μονο λυκειο!!!!θα παω μια βολτα απο κοντα για να μαθω και σιγουρα γιατι σε αυτην την χωρα που ζουμε δεν μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε με τα αρμοδια υπουργεια και αν μαθαινουμε καποια βασικα και στοιχειωδη πραγματα για καποιο επαγγελμα!!αυτο το να τουσ παρακαλασ για να τουσ παρεισ μια κουβενατ μεσα απο το στομα τουσ ειανι αδιανοητο!!!θα ηθελα να μου πεισ αν γνωριζεισ την αγορα εργασιασ αυτου του επαγγελματοσ και κατα ποσο ειανι ευκολο να βρεισ καραβι να μπαρκαρεισ!!στο λεω αυτο γιατι τισ γυναικεσ τισ υποβιβαζουνε πολυ γενικα σε πολλα ανδροκρατουμενα επαγγελματα!!αλλα τελοσ παντων η καθε μια μπορει να αποδειξει τι αξιζει μεσα απο την δουλεια τησ.και κατι τελευταιο:σαν οικονομικοσ αξιωματικοσ εισαι μονο λογιστησ η υπαρχει και αλλη ειδικοτητα?

----------


## Michael

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ!


Παρακαλώ.



> θα ηθελα να μου πεισ αν γνωριζεισ την αγορα εργασιασ αυτου του επαγγελματοσ και κατα ποσο ειανι ευκολο να βρεισ καραβι να μπαρκαρεισ!!στο λεω αυτο γιατι τισ γυναικεσ τισ υποβιβαζουνε πολυ γενικα σε πολλα ανδροκρατουμενα επαγγελματα!!αλλα τελοσ παντων η καθε μια μπορει να αποδειξει τι αξιζει μεσα απο την δουλεια τησ.και κατι τελευταιο:σαν οικονομικοσ αξιωματικοσ εισαι μονο λογιστησ η υπαρχει και αλλη ειδικοτητα?


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ σχέση με την συγκεριμένη αγορά. Μόνο έμμεσα και απλά κάποτε το είχα ψάξει λίγο χάριν ενός φίλου μου που είχε τελειώσει το ΠΑΠΕΙ και ενδιαφερόταν να τον βοηθήσω σχετικά διότι δεν είχε προηγούμενη σχέση με την ναυτιλία.
Πάντως τότε που είχα ρωτήσει μου είχαν πει πως πρόκειται περί κλίκας κτλ. Αλλά αυτά είναι μερικές φορές και λίγο υπερβολές. Πολλές φορές έχω ακούσει τα ίδια για αλλού και τελικά απεδείχθησαν εκ των πραγμάτων... αρλούμπες. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και εκέινο που χρειάζεται αν μας αρέσει κάτι είναι υπομονή και επιμονή. Τώρα για οικονομικός δεν νομίζω να είναι και τόσο πρόβλημα το φύλλο. ¶λλωστε μιλάμε για ποστάλια και κρουαζερόπλοια, όχι για ποντοπόρα φορτηγά.
Εξόσων γνωρίζω οικονομικός=λογιστής. Βασικά παλαιότερα ως λογιστής το ήξερα μόνο. Βέβαια όταν λέμε λογιστής εννούμε και έλεγχο εισιτηρίων και κάποια άλλα καθήκοντα (πχ νομίζω υπέυθυνος στην παραλαβή εφοδίων κλπ)
Όπως θα κατέβεις για το υπουργείο αν εχεις όρεξη πέρνα και μια βόλτα από τα καράβια που είναι στο λιμάνι και ρώτα τα πληρώματα αν είναι εκεί ο λογιστής και μπορέις να τον ρωτήσεις δυο τρια πράγματα. Συνήθως είναι στον καταπέλτη οπότε τα πράγματα θα είναι απλά και σύντομα.

----------


## elpida

αν και αργα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!αρχιζω την πρακτικη μου σε μια ναυτιλιακη στο τμημα πληρωματων οποτε θα μαθω οτι πληροφοριεσ χρειαζομαι σχετικα με το αντικειμενο!!!!θα ειμαι μεσα στα πραγματα και θα ειμαι σε συνεχη επαφη με τα πληρωματα οποτε θα ειναι ολα πιο ευκολα!γιατι καλυτερα να τα μαθαινεισ απο τη πηγη τησ εργασια παρα απο το υπουργειο θεωρητικα και μονο!

----------


## elpida

NAI ETSI MOY EIPANE MERIKOYS POY EXO ROTISEI.APLA DINO EXETASEIS TON DEKEBRIO KAI DEN MOY DINOUNE TIN YLH APO POYUENA.TO YPOYRGEIO ME STELNEI STO SVMATEIO KAI TO SOMATEIO DEN KANOYNE POIA MATHIMATA OPOS PALIA KAI DEN MOY DINOYNE SIMEIOSEIS.

----------


## Michael

Για τί είδους εξετάσεις μιλάμε; Ποίος τις κάνει;

----------


## elpida

sygnomi pou den imoyna poio xekathari.oi exetaseis einai gia ton xaraktirismo tou dokimou oikonomikou e.n. apla den moy dinoune simeioseis apo to somateio ton oikonomikvn.palaia kanane mathimata tora den ta kanoune katholou dioti den exei proseleusi kosmou.
i an gnorizei kaneis pou allou mporo na bro simeioseis as mou pei.paliotera dinane ena bibliaraki kai ta perieixe ola tora den dinoune tipota.

----------


## Michael

Η επίσημη ύλη για του δόκιμους πάντως είναι αυτή που περιλαμβάνεται προς το τέλος του επισυναπτόμενου. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## elpida

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ... :Very Happy: !!

----------


## captain 83

Από που μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει για να δώσει εξετάσεις;

----------


## elpida

oi extaseis gia tous dokimous oikonomikous perase.tora tha xanaginoune meta apo duo xronia ton ekembrio.go edosa 20dekembriou.mathimata ginontousa palia tora ta stamatisane.simeioseis apo do kai apo kei apo palious.etsi briskeis kati na mporeis na diabaseis kai na doseis.oi exetaseis ginontai sto kesen toulaxiston ekei dosame emeis.ta mathimata einai ta exis.1)mathimatika 2)logistiki 3)ekthesi 4)upologistes.auta ta tessera kai gia na peraseis prepei na grapseis 12 einai h basi.

----------


## aristarchosel

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ! :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΩΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ!!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ!!!ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ,ΩΣ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΩΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ!!!ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΕΙ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ ΣΤ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΑΠΛΟΣ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ?!!!ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ,Κ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΑ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΕΡΜΑνικα απο την σχολη μου,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ,ΑΠΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ??ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΣΤ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ(ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ)???ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ,ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ??ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ??ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ! :Confused: 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ :Smile: !!

----------


## aristarchosel

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΩΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ!!!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ!!!ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ,ΩΣ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΩΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ!!!ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΕΙ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ ΣΤ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ.ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΑΠΛΟΣ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ?!!!ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ,Κ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΑ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΕΡΜΑνικα απο την σχολη μου,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ,ΑΠΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ??ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΣΤ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ(ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ)???ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ,ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ??ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ??ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ!!

----------


## vikfok

Γεια σας. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος ή φίλη απο τα μέλη του blog γνωρίζουν ή έχουν θέματα από προηγούμενες εξετάσεις για δόκιμους οικονομικούς αξιωματικούς; Και που μπορεί κάποιος να προετοιμαστεί για αυτές τις εξετάσεις; Ευχαριστώ:smile::smile:!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις καιν μείνει κάποια απορία ρωτήστε...

----------


## A.Peggy

> *ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ
> ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ
> ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚ.Ν
> ΤΜΗΜΑ: Δ΄
> ΤΗΛΕΦ.ΝΟ: 210-4521032, 210-4521082, 210-4191439,210-4191435
> E -mail : dekn-d@yen.gr
> ΘΕΜΑ: ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΑΞΙ.ΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ
> ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
> *• Να είναι απογεγραμμένος ναυτικός.
> ...


παιδια καλημερα και εγω ενδιαφερομαι για αυτα τα διπλωματα 
αλλα γνωριζω πως δινουν τωρα το δεκεμβρη το θεμα ειναι ποτε μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση συμμετοχης και αν μπορεις να συμμετεχεις στις ανωτερω εξετασεις χωρις ή με παρακολουθηση σεμιναριων?δλδ οπως κανουμε στα ΣΠΜ ή στο ΚΕΣΕΝ που παρακολουθουμε μαθηματα και μετα δινουμε εξετασεις
ευχαριστω

----------


## mastrokostas

Για δεν ρωτας εδώ !

Παν. Συνδ.Οικ.Αξ.Ε.Ν 
2104282787- 210 4521316

----------


## vikfok

> Η επίσημη ύλη για του δόκιμους πάντως είναι αυτή που περιλαμβάνεται προς το τέλος του επισυναπτόμενου. Καλή επιτυχία!


Καλημέρα πριν λίγες μέρες θα πρέπει να ναι 2 3 πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ένωση οικονομικών αξιωματικών και μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο και μου είπε ότι τα σεμινάρια ποτέ δεν σταματήσαν . Το επόμενο θα γίνει τον Οκτώβρη του 2011 για τις εξετάσεις του Δεκέμβρη του 2011. Θα είμαι υποψήφια για τον χαρακτηρισμό του δόκιμου οικονομικού αξιωματικού και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έτρεχα πανικόβλητη πως θα βρώ θέματα για να προετοιμαστώ. Σε ένα παλιότερο τηλέφωνο που χα κάνει όντως μου χε πει και μένα κάποιος ότι δεν κάνουν πια σεμινάρια. Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ύλη

----------


## spiros69

kalispera se olous..
exw kanei ta xartia mou na dwsw gia dokimos oikomikos 
ean kapoios mporei kai 8elei 8a hmoun eugnwmwn na mou pei peripou ti ebalan se logistiki kai ma8imatika (xontrika) h ean exei thn oreksi na mou steilei kana arxeio me 8emata h askisis sto spiros_probatas@yahoo.gr 
prokatabolika sas euxaristw gia ton xrono kai ton kopo sas  :Smile:  
kala taksidia kai epistrofh sto spiti

----------


## Beagle

Καλησπέρα σας,

η ερώτηση μου μπορεί να έχει απαντηθεί σε κάποιο προηγούμενο θέμα αλλά έψαξα αρκετά και δεν βρήκα κάτι. Ενδιαφέρομαι να μπαρκάρω σ ένα καράβι. Διαθέτω πτυχίο οικονομικής σχολής με το οποίο νομίζω πως μπορώ να δώσω εξτάσεις για οικονομικός αξιωματικός σε επιβατηγό, σωστά; Αν θέλω να μπαρκάρω σε φορτηγό (δεν έχω καμία ναυτική εκπαίδευση) τί περιλαμβάνει αυτό; Θα μπαρκάρω ως αυτό που λέμε "μούτσος";

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Michael

Στα φορτηγά δεν υπάρχουν οικονομικοί αξιωματικοί. Τα όποια καθήκοντα θα μπορούσαν να ασκήσουν τα έχουν οι αξιωματικοι καταστρώματος (βασικά Υποπλοίαρχος και Πλοίαρχος). Αν καποιός θέλει να μπαρκάρει σε φορτηγό χωρίς να είναι καπετάνιος ή μηχανικός θα μπαρκάρει ωσ μούτσος. Δηλαδή ως απλός ναυτης ή καμαρωτάκι. Πλεόν όμως ελάχιστες εταιρίες παίρνουν ακόμα έλληνες, αν υπάρχουν δηλ. ακόμα κάποιες... Συνεπώς απλά ξεχασέ το για φορτηγό..

----------


## captain 83

Στα δικαιολογητικά για να γίνει κάποιος Δόκιμος Οικονομικός λέει: 



> Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ (εντός της τελευταίας τετραετίας τουλάχιστον 8μηνη
> θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ).
> Κατατίθενται φωτοτυπίες (επικυρωμένες). (Σελίδα με τα στοιχεία – επανυπογραφή αν
> υπάρχει – τελευταίες ναυτολογήσεις δύο ετών).


Η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία πρέπει να είναι σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ή σε οτιδήποτε πλοίο;

----------


## haris2121

τι ακριβως κανει ενας οικονομικος αξιωματικος πανω στο πλοιο???


σκευτομαι να παω να δουλεψω σαν δοκιμος αξιωματικος σε κανενα επιβατικο πλοιο που θα κανει δρομολογια μια φορα την βδομαδα και το υπολοιπο να καθομαι... κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο αυτο??? θα θεωρουμαι οτι δουλευω ναυτικος καθ΄ολη την διαρκεια που εχω συμβαση με την εταιρεια ακομα και αν το δρομολογιο ειναι μια φορα την βδομαδα???


σας παρακαλω οποιος ξερει να απαντησει γτ ενδιαφερομαι αμεσα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι κάνει ένας Οικονομικός Αξιωματικός το ορίζειο το ΒΔ 683/1960 "Κανονισμός Εσωτερικής υπηρεσίας επί ελλ. επιβ. πλοίων άνω 500 κ.οχ.":

Περί του προσωπικού της Οικονομικής Υπηρεσίας.

                      Α`  Ο ι κ ο ν ο μ ι κ ό ς.
                    Καθήκοντα και ευθύνη εν γένει.

                             `Αρθρον 105.

      1. `Οπου εν τω πλοίω υπηρετούσι πλείονες του ενός Α` Οικονομικοί, ο εις ορίζεται υπό του Πλοιάρχου ή πλοιοκτήτου Αξιωματικός Προϊστάμενος της Οικονομικής Υπηρεσίας του πλοίου και του προσωπικού αυτής.
      2. Τελεί υπό τας αμέσους διαταγάς και τον έλεγχον του Πλοιάρχου ή του νομίμου αναπληρωτού του και είναι υπεύθυνος και υπόλογος απέναντι αυτού εν τη ενασκήσει των καθηκόντων του.

 Ειδικά καθήκοντα.

                             `Αρθρον 106.

      1. Ειδικώτερον ο Α` Οικονομικός :
      α) καταρτίζει επί τη βάσει του ναυτολογίου και λοιπών στοιχείων τους πίνακας μισθοδοσίας, τροφοδοσίας, και προσθέτων αμοιβών του προσωπικού του πλοίου και υποβάλλει τούτους εις τον Πλοίαρχον προς έγκρισιν.
      β) διαχειρίζεται υπευθύνως βάσει των γενικών εντολών της Διευθύνσεως της Εταιρείας του, την εν γένει ταμειακήν και οικονομικήν υπηρεσίαν του πλοίου υπό τον έλεγχον του Πλοιάρχου. 
      γ) συντάσσει τα δηλωτικά επιβατών και εμπορευμάτων, τας περιληπτικάς καταστάσεις και τηρεί τα φορτωτικά και τελωνειακά έγγραφα εν γένει.
    Επίσης συντάσσει και τηρεί τα Υγειονομικά έγγραφα, εφ` όσον δεν υφίσταται Υγειονομική Υπηρεσία. 
      δ) παραλαμβάνει, φυλάσσει και παραδίδει υπευθύνως τα φορτοεκφορτωνόμενα εμπορεύματα και μεριμνά εν συνεργασία μετά του Υπάρχου, όντος υπευθύνου όπως παρέχη προθύμως το απαραίτητον προσωπικόν διά την καλήν και ασφαλή τοποθέτησίν του προς πρόσληψιν πάσης βλάβης, φθοράς ή κλοπής αυτών. 
      ε) ευθύνεται διά την σφράγισιν και αποσφράγισιν των κυτών. 
      στ) ενεργεί μετά του Υπάρχου τον έλεγχον των εισιτηρίων των επιβατών. 
      ζ) ευθύνεται διά την ασφαλή παραλαβήν, φύλαξιν και παράδοσιν του επισήμου ταχυδρομείου. 
      η) ενεργεί κατά τας διαταγάς του Πλοιάρχου την αλληλογραφίαν και πάσαν εν γένει γραφικήν υπηρεσίαν. 
      θ) εν όρμω καθορίζει τας φυλακάς των υπ` αυτόν Οικονομικών Αξ/κών, οίτινες δέον αυτοπροσώπως να παραλαμβάνουν ή παραδίδουν τα εμπορεύματα.

 Β`  Ο ι κ ο ν ο μ ι κ ο ί. 

                          Καθήκοντα εν γένει.

                             `Αρθρον 107.  

      Οι Β` Οικονομικοί είναι οι άμεσοι βοηθοί του Α` Οικονομικού όστις και κατανέμει αναλόγως μεταξύ τούτων την οικονομικήν υπηρεσίαν. 

Περί του βαποριού που θα κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα και μετά θα κάθεται δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοιο βαπόρι και αν υπάρχει σίγουρα θα φαληρίσει η εταιρεία αφού θα πληρώνει πλήρωμα συντήρηση κ.λπ. και δεν θα εισπράτει. Πάντως αν βρεις τη δουλειά που θα πληρώνεσαι και θα κάθεσαι πες που είναι για να στείλουμε κι εμέις κανα βιογραφικό...

----------


## haris2121

το λεω αυτο επειδη δεν με ενδιαφερουν και τοσο πολυ οι απολαβες... απλα θελω να θεωρουμαι <<ναυτικος>> και να παω γρηγορα στην α΄βαθμο χωρις πολλα πολλα...

εγω ειχα στο μυαλο μου καμια αγονη γραμμη.... αλλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να ψαχτω πολυ περισσοτερο... οποια βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη...

----------


## ioanna24

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,
Ειμαι καινουργια στο forum και εχω κάποιες απορίες. Ενδιαφέρομαι να δώσω εξετάσεις για δόκιμος λογιστής. Απ ότι πληροφορήθηκα απο Παν.Συνδ.Οικ. Αξ. Ε. Ν.τηλ (210 4282787) οι επόμενες εξετάσεις είναι το Δεκέμβρη του 2011 και με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα γίνουν και μαθηματα πριν τις εξετάσεις. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι το εξής εχω βγάλει ναυτικό φυλλάδιο γιατι πρόκειτε να εργαστω ως επίκουρος (βασικα πωλήτρια στο μαγαζι) πρέπει να εχω προυπηρεσία για να δώσω εξέτασεις;και αν ναι πόση προυπηρεσία χρειάζεται;Υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα και λύσεις από προηγούμενες εξετάσεις για να τα μελετήσω? Που μπορω να βρω; Απ το ΠΔ ΦΕΚ 105 διάβασα για τα μαθήματα που θα εξετάστω αλλα ποία είναι η ύλη;;και κάτι τελευταίο πρέπει να δώσω πρώτα για δόκιμος και με την προυπηρεσια δίνεισ για αξιωματικός; η μπορώ και να δώσω και να διαβάσω κατευθείαν για αξιωματικός;; 
Ευχαριστώ πολυ εκ το προτέρων θα εκτιμήσω μια ουσιώδη απάντηση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ερώτησή σου για την υπηρεσία έχει απαντηθεί στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.


> Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ (εντός της τελευταίας τετραετίας τουλάχιστον 8μηνη
> θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ).*
> *


Η ύλη περιγράφεται στο παράρτημα Β του ΠΔ 114/2001 ΦΕΚ 105/2001 που επισσυννέπτεται σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

Για να γίνεις Οικονομικός αξιωματικός χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον διετή υπηρεσία σαν δόκιμος οικονομικός. Ας βάλουμε και τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει ένας Δόκιμος Οικονομικός Οικονομικός Αξιωματικός:
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ
ΤΜΗΜΑ: ΔΆ
FAX: 210-4280471
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 210-4521032, 210-4521082, 210-4191439,210-4191435
e-mail : dekn-d@yen.gr
ΘΕΜΑ: ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ
Β΄ ΤΑΞΕΩΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ.
ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
• Να είναι απογεγραμμένος ναυτικός - Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ (εντός της
τελευταίας τετραετίας τουλάχιστον 8μηνη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ).
• Να έχει συμπληρώσει το 20 έτος της ηλικίας του και να μην υπερβαίνει το εξηκοστό
πέμπτο (65) έτος.
• Να είναι στρατολογικά εντάξει.
• Να μην τελεί υπό στέρηση των πολιτικών του δικαιωμάτων.
• Να μην έχει καταδικαστεί για κακούργημα ή φυλάκιση ανώτερη του εξαμήνου καθ΄
υποτροπήν ή μείζονα του εξαμήνου επί λαθρεμπορία ναρκωτικών ή επί παραβάσει
του νόμου περί προστασίας του Εθνικού νομίσματος ή αδικήματος αναφερομένων εις
την επί του πλοίου υπηρεσία και να μην έχει στερηθεί οριστικά του δικαιώματος της
ασκήσεως ναυτικού επαγγέλματος.
• Να είναι σωματικά και πνευματικά υγιής.
• Να έχει 3ετή θαλάσσια υπηρεσία σε πλοία ολικής χωρητικότητας μεγαλύτερης από
150 κόρους από την οποία 2 έτη τουλάχιστον με ειδικότητα Δοκίμου Οικονομικού
Α/Ξ.
• Να έχει Απολυτήριο ή Αποδεικτικό εξαταξίου Γυμνασίου ή Λυκείου.
• Να έχει επιτυχή Δοκιμασία στις εξετάσεις που γίνονται το μήνα Δεκέμβριο κάθε
έτους.
• Η Υπηρεσία που έγινε σε πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού υπολογίζεται έως ένα έτος.
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ:
• Αίτηση (δίνεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο για συμπλήρωση από την Υπηρεσία μας).
• Κατατίθενται επικυρωμένες φωτοτυπίες ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου . (Σελίδα με τα στοιχεία
του ναυτικού– επαναπογραφή αν υπάρχει –ναυτολογήσεις δύο τελευταίων ετών).
• (*) Πίνακας θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας από την (Δ.Ν.ΕΡ. Δ΄).
• (*) Πιστοποιητικό στρατολογικής κατάστασης Τύπου Α΄.
• (*) Αντίγραφο Ποινικού Μητρώου γενικής χρήσης.
• Πρόσφατη Ακτινογραφία θώρακος με φωτογραφία και Ιατρική γνωμάτευση από
Δημόσιο Νοσοκομείο.
• Τέσσερις (4) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες διαστάσεων 2,5Χ2,7.
• Υπηρεσιακό Σημείωμα από το ΔΝΕΡ ΓΆ
• Πιστοποιητικό Σχολής Σωστικών και Πυροσβεστικών Μέσων (Σ.Π.Μ.) στα
ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ- ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ (κατατίθεται
φωτοτυπία).
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ:
• Θαλάσσια υπηρεσία που διανύεται από Έλληνες ναυτικούς υπό την ιδιότητα μέλους
πληρώματος σε Εμπορικά Θαλασσοπλοούντα εν ενεργεία πλοία που φέρουν σημαία
κράτους Μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας λαμβάνεται υπόψη προς απόκτηση
αποδεικτικού ναυτικής ικανότητος με τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις και περιορισμούς που
ισχύουν από την κείμενη νομοθεσία για τα υπό Ελληνική σημαία πλοία.
• Στους υποψήφιους για την απόκτηση διπλώματος Οικονομικού Αξιωματικού Β΄
Τάξης Ε. Ν. που υπηρετούν σε Ρυμουλκά, Ναυαγοσωστικά και Μηχανοκίνητα πλοία
εργαζόμενα κυρίως στα λιμάνια, εφόσον πληρούνται οι ισχύουσες προϋποθέσεις
ειδικότητας και ιπποδύναμης των πλοίων υπολογίζεται η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία κατά το
ήμισυ και όχι περισσότερο από το ήμισυ της υπηρεσίας που απαιτείται για την
απόκτηση του διπλώματος. Εάν σύμφωνα με το ναυτολόγιο τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία
για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ήταν σε πλου, εκτός λιμένα, ο χρόνος αυτός
υπολογίζεται κανονικά για την απόκτηση διπλώματος.
• Θαλάσσια υπηρεσία, μέχρι δώδεκα μήνες, που πραγματοποιείται κατά την διάρκεια
της θητείας των υποψηφίων, σε πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού τα οποία βρίσκονται
σε κατάσταση ενέργειας, λαμβάνεται υπόψη για την συμπλήρωση της συνολικά
απαιτούμενης για την απόκτηση διπλώματος Οικονομικού Β΄ τάξης Ε.Ν.
• Θαλάσσια υπηρεσία σε φορτηγά πλοία και θαλαμηγούς συμβεβλημένα με το ΝΑΤ,
χωρητικότητας μικρότερης των 150 κόρων δεν αναγνωρίζεται για την απόκτηση του
αναφερομένου διπλώματος.
• Υποψήφιοι ναυτικοί που λαμβάνουν μέρος στις εξετάσεις δι΄ απόκτηση αποδεικτικών
ναυτικής ικανότητας και αποτυγχάνουν σε γραπτή εξέταση έχουν το δικαίωμα
ενστάσεως κατά των αποτελεσμάτων, εντός τριών ημερών από της ανακοινώσεως
των.
• Εφόσον η ΑΝΥΕ κρίνει τον ενδιαφερόμενο ακατάλληλο έχει το δικαίωμα ενστάσεως
στην Αναθεωρητική Υγειονομική Επιτροπή.
ΔΑΠΑΝΕΣ:
• Αξία διατιμημένου εντύπου 55 ΕΥΡΩ.
• Απόδειξη καταβολής παραβόλου χαρτοσήμου 15 ΕΥΡΩ.
• Υγειονομικά Εξέταστρα 9,98 ΕΥΡΩ
Εισφορά 10% επί της αξίας διατιμημένων εντύπων Ν.Α.Τ. υπέρ ΕΚΟΕΜΝ δηλ.
5,50 ΕΥΡΩ.
ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ Η΄ ΔΙΕΚΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ
Δέκα (10) εργάσιμες ημέρες.
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ:
• Τα έχοντα αστερίσκο δικαιολογητικά αναζητούνται υπηρεσιακά

----------


## ioanna24

ευχαριστω πολυ admin για παλιά θέματα εχουμε κάτι; για την προυπηρεσία ρωτησα πάλι γιατι μου φανηκε δυσκολο 8 μήνες προυπηρεσία ελπιζω να προλάβω να μαζεψω μεχρι του χρόνου

----------


## aphroditi

Διαβασα σε καποιο μηνυμα, οτι οι θεσεις εργασίας για μια κοπελα με μπλε φυλλαδιο ειναι 3 κατηγοριων.Εχω 2 απορίες:Οι κοπέλες που ελέγχουν και κόβουν εισιτήρια σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκουν?Είναι λογίστριες? Και το δευτερο ερώτημα αφορα για τις εξετάσεις που πρέπει να δώσει οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με το λογιστήριο...Ποια είναι η διαδικασία?Την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα κάνω τα σωστικά.Μπορώ να ξεκινήσω από αύριο την οποια διαδικασία ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα δεις τι χρειάζεται για να δουλέψεις στο λογιστήριο κάποιου πλοίου.

----------


## aphroditi

Αν δεν υπαρχει προυπηρεσια δηλαδη δεν θα μπορεσω να μετεχω σε εξετάσεις?Τις επόμενες μέρες θα βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο.Τις χάνω τις εξετάσεις?

----------


## thiseus

> Η επίσημη ύλη για του δόκιμους πάντως είναι αυτή που περιλαμβάνεται προς το τέλος του επισυναπτόμενου. Καλή επιτυχία!


πωπω δυσκολα.... πολυ διαβασμα .... :Razz:

----------


## panosL

Καλησπέρα παιδια και καλή χρονια!
Διαβασα τις προηγουμενες σελιδες και ειδα πως για να μπεις δοκιμος αξιωματικοςσε ενα πλοιο πρεπει να εχεις προεπυρεσια 8 μηνες.Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γιατί να μην ισχύει; Λες να το γράψαμε έτσι; Χρειάζεται 8 μήνες θαλάσσια υπηρεσία για να δώσεις εξετάσεις για δόκιμος λογιστής. Μην τα μπερδεύετε δεν εννοεί προϋπηρεσία σαν λογιστής σε βαπόρι αλλά σαν πλήρωμα.

----------


## superpan

καλησπέρα και απο μένα! Πως μπορείς [εννοώ σε τι πλοίο μπαρκάρεις] ώστε να αποκτήσεις την 8μηνη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία για να δώσεις εξετάσεις για δόκιμος οικονομικός αξιωματικός; 
Οι εξετάσεις γίνονται ανα δύο χρόνια τον Δεκέμβρη ε; πχ γίναν τώρα του 2013 επομένως θα γίνουν ξανά το 2015;  :Smile: 
Τέλος έχεις κάποιο όφελος να είσαι κάτοχος πτυχίου ΤΕΙ σχολής Διοίκησης και οικονομίας τμήμα τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων; [σου δίνει προς το παρον γιατι ποιος ξέρει τι θα σκαρφιστούν στο μέλλον δικαίωμα εγγραφής κι στο οικονομικό επιμελήτηριο πχ]
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## vikfok

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!! Δεν χρειάζεται πια να έχεις προϋπηρεσία για να δώσεις για δόκιμος. Πριν τις εξετάσεις η ΠΣΟΑΕΝ κάνει σεμινάρια για να βοηθήσει τους υποψηφίους αλλά πρέπει να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή έγκαιρα. Είναι επι πληρωμή. Εγώ έδωσα το 11. Είχαμε βγει τότε καμιά 80αριά δόκιμοι. Δουλειά δεν υπάρχει καθόλου. Είναι πολύ δύσκολα. Εγώ δουλειά δεν έχω βρει. Οι επόμενες είναι το 2015. Μπείτε και στο site www.psoaen.gr

----------


## vikfok

Όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο τι σχολή έχεις βγάλει. Απλά να έχεις απολυτήριο λυκείου και απολυτήριο πτυχίο Τεε.

----------


## superpan

Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!  :Smile:  Καλα για τις δουλειές παντού δύσκολα είναι δυστυχώς  :Sad:  Ούτε σερβιτόρος δε βρίσκεις που λεει ο λογος!

Ο βαθμός του απολυτηριου δε παιζει ρολο ετσι δεν ειναι; Απλα να γραψεις πάνωαπο 12 στα μαθηματα ε?  :Smile:

----------


## vikfok

Όχι είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητο το απολυτήριο. Δεν μετράει ο βαθμός. Απλά πρέπει να γράψεις σε όλα τα μαθήματα πάνω από 12. Επίσης θέλει να έχεις και χαρτί να πιστοποιεί ότι ξέρεις αγγλικά lower ή κρατικό γλωσσομάθειας.

----------


## superpan

> Όχι είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητο το απολυτήριο. Δεν μετράει ο βαθμός. Απλά πρέπει να γράψεις σε όλα τα μαθήματα πάνω από 12. Επίσης θέλει να έχεις και χαρτί να πιστοποιεί ότι ξέρεις αγγλικά lower ή κρατικό γλωσσομάθειας.


ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες  :Smile:

----------


## Νάξος

Διαβάζοντας τὰ ὅσα ἔχουν γραφτεῖ ἕως τώρα ἀπὸ τοὺς φίλους τοῦ φόρουμ μοῦ δημιουργήθηκε ἡ ἑξῆς ἀπορία: τὰ παιδιὰ ποὺ συμμετέχουν στὶς ἐξετάσεις γιὰ νὰ γίνουν δόκιμοι οἰκονομικοὶ ἀξιωματικοὶ (αὐτὲς στὰ γνωστὰ 4 μαθήματα), παρακολουθοῦν μετὰ τὴν ἐπιτυχὴν ἐξέτασιν αὐτῶν κάποια μαθήματα σὲ σχολὴ τοῦ Ὑπουργείου ἢ μποροῦν νὰ πιάσουν ἀμέσως δουλειὰ ὡς δόκιμοι σὲ πλοῖα;

----------


## Lolarikos

Έχω έναν φίλο που είναι απόφοιτος της σχολής Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών και ψάχνεται να γίνει οικονομικός αξιωματικός ΕΝ. Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα και αν ναι με ποιον τρόπο; Στο google δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε πολλά πράγματα. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Lolarikos

Edit: Ευχαριστώ τους moderators για την μεταφορά του topic που άνοιξα. Θα διαβάσω το παρόν thread και αν έχω απορίες θα ξαναποστάρω.

----------

